# '75 Retro model



## Rock185 (Oct 26, 2012)

I had a couple pre Bs years ago, but most recently a 75B Retro model. The CZs were not among the most accurate 9mm pistols I've owned, but they all shared a more important attribute. They were all 100% reliable.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

The CZ 75b






is the far and away most accurate 9MM I've ever fired.


----------

